# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Quesos gourmet de oveja elaborados por campesinos de Junín llegarán a EEUU

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Exportación empezaría a fines de este año*  *Lima, may. 01 (ANDINA).-* A fines del presente año, la empresa Láctea Andina iniciará la exportación a Estados Unidos de quesos gourmet de oveja elaborados por campesinos del departamento de Junín, estimó hoy Jacqueline Quintana, subdirectora de Desarrollo de Mercados del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural (AgroRural).  
Indicó que Láctea Andina importó mil 500 ovejas de la raza frisón alemán, y con apoyo de AgroRural instaló en el distrito de Chongos Altos, provincia de Huancayo, un módulo para la crianza de ovinos lecheros. 
Con apoyo de AgroRural se ha instalado en la comunidad de Chongos Altos el primer módulo, que consiste en cien hectáreas de pastos; además de almacenes y cobertizos para el ganado, refirió en diálogo con la agencia Andina. 
Con este primer módulo todavía no se va a llegar a exportar. Para hacerlo, se tendrían que instalar por lo menos dos. Ya se está iniciando la instalación del segundo y la idea es cubrir como mínimo diez módulos de estas características. 
Quintana mencionó que actualmente se benefician con el proyecto alrededor de 150 productores y adelantó que la instalación de los diez módulos favorecerá a más de dos mil productores de comunidades aledañas. 
Tras detallar que los quesos gourmet elaborados en esta zona ya son vendidos en el mercado nacional, explicó que el objetivo principal del proyecto lechero es abastecer al 0.5 por ciento del mercado minorista de quesos gourmet de Estados Unidos, a fin de exportar 15 millones de dólares anuales. 
Las ovejas están en plena producción y los pastos ya crecieron, mientras que Láctea Andina termina la instalación de una planta de enfriamiento y ordeño mecanizado. 
Agregó: Sierra Exportadora trabaja en el mejoramiento genético y la empresa ya casi termina la instalación de una planta de transformación de quesos gourmet en la provincia de Concepción.  *Foto: ANDINA/Norman Córdova*Temas similares: Chocolate Negro Gourmet Hoja Verde Puno: Curso de Quesos Madurados Artículo: Productos peruanos elaborados con leche ovina son cotizados en EEUU y Europa Realizan expoferia de productos elaborados con material reciclado en Cajamarca El enemigo número uno de los campesinos (FAO)

----------


## edwin trinidad vicuña

Hola,me da mucho gusto enterarme de esta clase de noticias,ya que mi persona se dedica ala crianza de ovinos de  raza junin,bueno creo que puede ser otra opcion de esta nueva raza de ovinos que esten ingresando a nuestro pais.

----------

